# Question about out of state registrations



## Momof4 (Jul 8, 2009)

I would like to know if police really look at the out of state plates in their towns? I ask only because I live above an older couple who have their car and truck registered in VT, but they have lived here for at least the three years that I have. I've turned them in to the registry twice (The "I pay taxes too" thing) and so far nothing. It drives me nuts. He even backed out of the driveway and hit my friends truck across the street. The local pd did nothing but tell him he shouldn't be driving if he "Can't feel his feet". He always claims that he's down here for medical treatments. 
My apologies for this turning into a rant. The tags on his plates expired last month and yet he is still driving around Webster in a car that wouldn't pass inspection to save someone's life. Is there anything else I can do other than keep turning him in to the RMV?


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Yes. But if you don't bring it to the attention of the local PD specifically, then how can it be enforced? Also, it's possible that your neighbors have a residence in Vermont and/or a Vermont License.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Momof4 said:


> I would like to know if police really look at the out of state plates in their towns? I ask only because I live above an older couple who have their car and truck registered in VT, but they have lived here for at least the three years that I have. I've turned them in to the registry twice (The "I pay taxes too" thing) and so far nothing. It drives me nuts. He even backed out of the driveway and hit my friends truck across the street. The local pd did nothing but tell him he shouldn't be driving if he "Can't feel his feet". He always claims that he's down here for medical treatments.
> My apologies for this turning into a rant. The tags on his plates expired last month and yet he is still driving around Webster in a car that wouldn't pass inspection to save someone's life. Is there anything else I can do other than keep turning him in to the RMV?


Contact Constable Hunt. He can serve this gentleman with the proper documentation. If that fails, contact Korey Humphreys @ MySpace.com - Justin - 19 - Male - Ayer, Massachusetts - www.myspace.com/justin_youngjuice_sking12

Hope this helps.


----------



## Momof4 (Jul 8, 2009)

Thank you for the info. He uses his son's residence in VT but the cars are in his name not his son's. He just switched cars again and put his old plates on the new peice of junk he got. Unreal.


----------

